# Top 5 Bows for Bar Display Cases ?



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

So I have an idea for finishing my basement bar. We already have the wrap around bar, double tap kegerator, big screen and pool table... But the finishing touch will be several deer mounts and 5 shadow boxes with classic bows/arrows in them. 

I already have (as options) - My first Darton compound from 1987, my 2nd Mathews bow and my Dads early 80's Bear Compound. I am considering adding a Bear Recurve with cedar arrows, and an Oneida Strike Eagle (or similar).

Given that I already have 2-3 options, what are your ideas for the top 5 bows for display? (Not really looking for rare collector price pieces, but bows that defined eras, styling and technology... and are sitting in basements everywhere looking for a home).

Voting is open..


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Nothing..crickets.. lol.. Guess I should have offered free beer at the basement bar in return for the ideas.. 🍺


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Dan Jr said:


> Nothing..crickets.. lol.. Guess I should have offered free beer at the basement bar in return for the ideas.. 🍺


I had a old Browning compound, green wood grain handle. Wish I had it to hang on the wall. Gave it to my sons buddy to shoot. I do have a older Bear recurve that someday I may display it. It’s green too. I guess any older bows that you or family members used. Or a bow someone you hunted with that has a story behind it. Looks like you have a good plan already though. But I like the beer idea too.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Icoolest old bows too.

I have a couple Allen speedsters. They are very unique. Then you have the classic bear bows. Whitetail-blackmail-Alaskan.

Darton Sl-50 was a lot of people’s first compound. Very collectible.

Not as well known but any of these original Darton’s would be a real treat.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Something from the beginnings;


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Lumberman said:


> View attachment 776565
> Icoolest old bows too.
> 
> I have a couple Allen speedsters. They are very unique. Then you have the classic bear bows. Whitetail-blackmail-Alaskan.
> ...


Very cool Lumber man - That's what I am talking about. What timeframe are these from?

I need to get my Darton out, but I dont think it is a SI-50. It was a 300 fps bow if you had a overdraw, super light arrow and a tailwind..


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Something from the beginnings;
> View attachment 776566


I have also consider a hand made Orange Osage bow, can find some really cool ones online.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I have always considered doing the same thing! I still have all my old bows, and they are all in good shooting condition.

Darton SL-50. First bow for me in the early 80's. I got a late start and didn't take up deer hunting til I was 25.
Darton 600 WXR. Second bow. All wood riser! Got one for me an my dad! 
Darton Cyclone. Third Bow. I hunted with this bow from the 90's through 2015! 
Martin Dream Catcher. Beautiful piece of wood (re-curve) that I never killed a deer with.
Mathews No Cam. This will likely be my last bow. I will hunt with it until I am no longer able to bow hunt.
<----<<<


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a Pro Line Huricane That I picked up in the 80's with a laminated maple riser and laminated wood limbs beautiful bow .Manufactured in Hastings Mi . I've been toying with idea of getting it restrung and shooting it again


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Mid-90's overdraw bows always struck me as kind of a paradigm shift. It was when modern materials and manufacturing allowed IBO speeds to really take off. Plus I think they looked pretty sweet. My dad's old Proline Point Blank New Wave is a good example.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I think I would start with 50-60 yrs ago, and have a representative of what was popular every 15 yrs or so after.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> I have a Pro Line Huricane That I picked up in the 80's with a laminated maple riser and laminated wood limbs beautiful bow .Manufactured in Hastings Mi . I've been toying with idea of getting it restrung and shooting it again


Those are very sharp bows.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

U.P.Grouse Chaser said:


> I have a Pro Line Huricane That I picked up in the 80's with a laminated maple riser and laminated wood limbs beautiful bow .Manufactured in Hastings Mi . I've been toying with idea of getting it restrung and shooting it again


Any pictures you can share?


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Dan Jr said:


> Any pictures you can share?


i'll post them tommorrow am


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's pick's of the old bow


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice - Thanks for sharing Grouse Chaser


----------

